# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  زبان برنامه نویسی IOS

## Abbas Naghdi

سلام ... 
به نظر شما بهترین زبان برای برنامه نویسی IOS چیه ؟
زبانی که با API ای او اس نزدیک ترین تعامل رو داشته باشه ... !
مثل Win32 برای ویندوز ... 
Java
C++‎‎
C#‎‎
C++‎‎ Qt ... 
.... .... ....

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

سلام ... 
به نظر شما بهترین زبان برای برنامه نویسی IOS چیه ؟
زبانی که با API ای او اس نزدیک ترین تعامل رو داشته باشه ... !
مثل Win32 برای ویندوز ... 
Java
C++‎‎‎
C#‎‎‎
C++‎‎‎ Qt ... 
.... .... ....

----------


## younes221

*Objective-C*

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> *Objective-C*


از بین زبان های زیر ...  

Java
C++‎‎‎‎
C#‎‎‎‎
C++‎‎‎‎ Qt

کدوم بهتره (مثل win32 برای ویندوز .... یه همچین چیزی)

----------


## (ehsan)

زبان برنامه نویسی iOS نامش هست :‌Objective-c و فریم ورک آن Cocoa Touch . اگر شما زبان خیلی شبیه بهش میخواهید و قابل استفاده در اون C/C++‎ بهترین هست! چون شما میتویند برای برنامه نویسی iOS هم Objective-c بنویسی و هم C/C++‎ بصورت همزمان!

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> زبان برنامه نویسی iOS نامش هست :‌Objective-c و فریم ورک آن Cocoa Touch . اگر شما زبان خیلی شبیه بهش میخواهید و قابل استفاده در اون C/C++‎ بهترین هست! چون شما میتویند برای برنامه نویسی iOS هم Objective-c بنویسی و هم C/C++‎ بصورت همزمان!


مرسی احسان جان ... من میخوام از همون C++‎ استفده کنم !
فقط محیط برنامه نویسیش چی هست (IDE)
و البته C++‎ استاندارد هست یا فریمورک خواصی داره (البته کیوت نباشه ... بجز کیوت)

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

محیط اون xcode  هستش می تونی از سایت developer.apple.com دانلود کنید.

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

سلام دوست عزیز همین طور که دوستان گفتن زبانه برنامه نویسی محصولات اپل object-c هستش و محیط اون xcode که اخرین ورژن اون 4.6.1 . ولی اینو باید اضافه کنم که فقط روی osx اجرا می شن و هیچ نسخه ویندوزی یا لینوکسی ندارن

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز قبل از شروع به یادگیری این زبان در خصوص Apple Developer License تحیق کنید زیرا جهت ارائه نرم افزار خود باید اکانت یکساله از اپل خریداری کنید که مبلغ آن 99 دلار در سال می باشد
همچنین جهت خرید اکانت نیاز به Cradit Card دارید

----------

